
From Markdown to RCE in Atom - 0x0
https://statuscode.ch/2017/11/from-markdown-to-rce-in-atom/
======
shams93
I get clowned sometimes for using emacs but this is a great example of why
using a "long in the tooth" editor can be an advantage.

